# NEW Gorgeous Glowing Cream from ybf beauty



## Dawn (Oct 28, 2018)

ybf gorgeous glowing cream is infused with state-of-the-art, soft-coated spherical pigments to help blur the appearance of skin discoloration and bring a glow to that gorgeous face like you’ve never seen before! With medium, buildable coverage, it’s always a custom fit to your skin! 

The pro flat buffer brush is the perfect pairing tool for an easy and perfect application! The sculpted edge works overtime by allowing you to get into the curves of your face while still distributing the gg cream perfectly.

USAGE: Apply a little of the gg cream to the back of your hand and then dip the ybf pro flat buffer brush. Buff it onto your skin in circular motions onto your face starting at the center and working your way outward. This allows for a more even, controlled colour application.
SHADES: light, medium, tan, and deep
PRICE: gg cream & pro flat buffer foundation set-$39
              gg cream- $30
              pro flat buffer brush- $20
AVAILABILITY: HSN, HSN.com and ybfbeauty.com


----------

